# Car wash interview



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I have an interview tomorrow at one of the local hand car washes. Im just wandering what you guys think I should wear to it. The application process was quite informal. The job advert just said to ring the guy, so I did that this morning and he asked about what experience I had and where I was from. So I told him all the relevant details and he told me to call down and see him some time tomorrow.

So everything is pretty informal and although he didnt say it, I am expecting to be given a bit of a hands on trial tomorrow so I dont think the normal trousers, shirt and smart shoes route would be appropriate here. Im thinking more of plain work trousers, plain polo shirt and chelsea/dealer style boots (well shone obviously :thumb. Do you trhink this would be more appropriate or should I treat it as 'an interview is an interview, always wear your best' ?

Your help is greatly appreciated. (please go easy on me, I know the reputation hand car washes get on here but its money for deatiling gear at the end of the day :devil:.)


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

To be honest I would go as you suggested (detailing gear) and suggest to him doing some hands on work.

Best of luck


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

SMART. Always smart for any interview.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

If you are having a 'hands on' trial tomorrow, i would go as you suggested, polo shirt, boots etc. You can always tell him why you didnt wear a tie etc if you feel awkward when you get there.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Smart, with detailing clothes in a bag best of both then


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

P.S good luck:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Smart, with detailing clothes in a bag best of both then


Agree with this!!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Smart, with detailing clothes in a bag best of both then


yes i agree with this, at least it looks like you have made an effort then going in smart clothes and your prepared for the trial too.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

so how did it go?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

smart, take your detailing gear with you, it might help out.

Goodluck.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

How did the interview go, good ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Water blade in one hand and dirty sponge in the other.


----------

